# Jay Kilgore photographic workshop Anaheim, CA 10/29



## jaykilgore (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello friends, 

Join me on October 29th as I head back to Anaheim, CA for a workshop! There will be a STRONG   focus on the technical side of photography (shooting models) there will   also be time for business and marketing as well as the final hour being   retouching!  

I've been teaching photography for about eight years now and I've   always held something back. Mostly because I taught in my area. Being   that I'm traveling, I have no secrets to keep cause I don't have   competition here! We are going to have a great time and get some amazing   images!  

Models have yet to be confirmed so be on the look out for those!  

See more info; The workshop Page The price of the workshop is 249.00. If you're on my VIP mailing list, you'll get a link for an additional 50.00 off! 

We will cover; 

The business (and marketing)of model photography (1hr) 
Technical photography (hands on shooting 4hrs) 
Post processing/editing (1hour) 

Our sponsors have given us; 

AlienSkin: Expousure3  
AlienSkin: Bokeh2
Wacom: 4x6 bamboo pen and tablet 
Imagenomic Plugin Professional Suite 

I look forward to seeing everyone!


----------

